

Puzzle: Garbage Collection - hsuresh
http://thoughtworks.github.io/p2/issue09/puzzle/

======
Scaevolus
The puzzle is very vague. What actions can the company take? Can I add
accelerometers to the bins and GPS to the trucks?

------
rcxdude
What are the inputs? the weight coming from the trucks, the number of bins
they have emptied, distance traveled, what? It's hard to work with such an
abstract definition of the problem without clear definitions of all parts of
it (and especially the constraints).

